# Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!



## rackcity (7. Mai 2015)

*Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

Moin Moin,

ich war gestern einmal bei 3 pc läden in meiner ecke. namen behalte ich einmal für mich, möchte ja keinen ruf schädigen  (auch wenn ichs gern tun würde, echt).

ich bin rein, als kompletter "unwissender" und fragte nach einem gamig setup.


Laden 1:

der nette herr fragte mich erst einmal welches budget ich denn hätte und in welcher auflösung/hz ich spiele - soweit okay.

mein budget war: 1400€ max 1080p 120hz

ich beantwortete diese fragen.

danach ging er eben in den nebenraum und ich stand erstmal 5minuten doof rum.

als er wieder kam, hatte er einen bedruckten zettel in der hand

zettel eins:

-> AMD FX9590 mit ihren OC auf 5,2ghz
-> AMD 260X in CF (nvidia würde mit einer amd cpu nicht funktionieren, meinte er)
-> 320gb 5400rpm schlag mich kaputt hdd
-> 64gb sandisk ssd
-> ms tech value 920W - das allein würde 250€ kosten, meinte er. bei geizhals für 58€  ...
-> fractal r5 (wenigstens etwas..)
-> Biostar 970
-> Corsair h80i (für den 9590 @5,2ghz  )
-> 2x 2gb ddr3 1333er (crucial)

dann fing er an, wie gut das system wäre und ich könnte super cool damit zocken. dann ist mir aber was rausgeflutscht: "in 5fps mit nem dicken knall weil das netzteil abraucht wohl.." danach bin ich wohl aufgeflogen und habe das ganze aufgelöst.

der gute herr meinte zu mir, wenn es mir nicht passt, solle ich bitte gehen aber das system wäre einwandfrei.

als ich ihm ein wenig contra gab, merkte ich in seinem gesicht immer wieder, dass er mir innerlich immer mehr recht gab. aber er fuhr weiter auf seiner schiene weiter und wurf mich letzten endes raus.


Laden 2:

selbes spiel wie oben, hier ihr setup (ja, war ein mädel):

-> xeon1230v3
-> gigabyte h87 d3h
-> samsung evo 840 120gb
-> WD RED 2tb
-> system power 7 700w 
-> powercolor r9 290
-> corsair 760T
-> Brocken 2 
-> 2x 4gb corsair 1600

ist ja soweit "ganz ok". 

als ich es aufgelöst habe, war sie relaitv erstaunt, wie sehr ich mich denn "dumm stellen" konnte  . aber sie nahm meine kritik wahr und stimmte mir ein.

das system an sich, ist ja ganz "okay". etwas veraltet, das netzteil und die karte ist so eine sache, aber kann man noch verkraften. für 1400€ ists aber eine sache für sich.


Laden 3:

selbes spiel.. hier sein setup:

-> i7 4790
-> asrock h97 fatal1ty 
-> crucial bx100 256gb
-> WD RED 2tb
-> be quiet e9 450W
-> sapphire vapor-x 290
-> corsair 750D
-> Brocken Eco
-> 2x 4gb crucial 1600er


das setup sieht ja schonmal relativ gut aus. nachdem ich das ganze aufgelöst habe und meine kritik abgab, stimmte er mir zu. kam mir aber gleichzeitig mit folgendem: "was aufm lager ist, muss raus" und das geht für mich garnicht klar  als ich ihn fragte, ob er auch seine ausgestellte gtx 670 für NEU und top aktuell verkauft schaute er mir mich nur an und sagte darauf nichts.
ich kann die leute verstehen, jeder muss sein zeug verkaufen.. aber was man im 1. setup sieht ist einfach nur abartig.
ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie leute teils kunden sowas von über den tisch ziehen können. das trifft natürlich nicht nur auf hardware stuff zu, sondern auch auf viele andere dinge.
letzten endes bin ich ziemlich enttäuscht und ich bin froh, dass es foren im internet gibt, wo user sich gegenseitig helfen und beraten. damit nicht jeder unwissende auf hardware ebene solch einen fehlkauf eingeht.


wie ist euere meinung dazu? ich würde das gerne hören. wir können gern darüber diskutieren. mich würde auch interessieren, was in eueren läden vor ort so vorgeht.

gruß


----------



## Körschgen (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

Was soll man erwarten...wie sollen die sich auch über Wasser halten...

En Bekannter hat letztens 200 € bei so nem Laden gelassen weil ich keine Zeit hatte und sein Studio PC irgend ne Macke hatte. Booteinstellungen waren falsch nachdem er da Platten getauscht hatte, zum Datensichern vom Laptop...
Er ging mit nem neuen Scheiß NT nach Hause und völlig falsch eingestellten Booteinstellungen...bzw falsch angeschlossenen Festplatten...


----------



## mickythebeagle (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

So ist es eben wenn man als " Unwissender " einkauft.   
Ich gehe auch in einen kleinen Laden um die Ecke, nur dieser besteht schon fast 20 Jahre. Also kann er nicht so viel falsch gemacht haben. Schwarze Schafe gibt es leider immer bei sowas.
Aus diesem Grunde kam ja mal rosi hier auf den Gedanken eine Hilfe Ecke aufzumachen wo man sich dann Hilfe aus der eigene City holen kann bei sowas oder bei nem Rechner bau .


----------



## Arino (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

Wir hatten bei uns damals nen netten kleinen PC Laden der auch gutdie Preise gedrückt hat laut sporadischen recherchen im Netz.
Kompetenz war da aber eher nie vorhanden.. 

Fall 1: Saturn
Wollte mir als Furz nen DVD Brenner kaufen und sagte dem Mitarbeiter, dass ich einen Brenner brauche der RAW Daten 1 zu 1 kopieren kann (ich war damals ein sehr böser Junge  ) Darauf wurde ich mit meinen jungen 16 Jahren so derbe angefahren dass Saturn kein Laden sei der Raubkopierern eine Platform biten würde.. Ja ne ist klar  

Fall2: kleiner PC Laden um die Ecke.
Damals kam ein AMD Athlon 3200+ raus, wer sich noch grob erinnern kann waren das keine 3200 Mhz, aber man konnte es mit einem Intel aufnehmen der so ca 3200 Mhz hatte (so war die logik von uns zumindest damals.
Dieser Wurde von dem PC Laden damals als Aufrüstkit angekoten. (Zu einem vernünftigen Preis, wäre ein 3200+ drinn gewesen)
Ich ging hin wollte die Sachen mitnehmen und mir wurde gesagt dass die Sachen nur Vor ort in meinen PC eingebaut werden könnten, darauf erwiederte ich nur dass ich genug Ahnung hätte sowas selber zu Haus zu machen.
Ich bekam die Sachen schlussendlich, Leider war es nur (ich weiß es nicht mehr genau) nur noch einen 2800+ wo mir dann gesagt wurde dass dieser mit gleichen Einstellungen vom 3200+ die selbe Leistung bieten würde..
Das ist schön, leider steht im Angebot 3200+ und nich 2800+ OC.

Fazit:
Die kleinen wie auch die großen Läden sind halt am alten Schema hängen geblieben, wo sich kaum jemand im Netz erkundigen kann.
Heute schaut man sich den PC im Saturn (whatever) an, schaut danach zu Hause im Netz was der Rechner so im Netz kostet und könnte zich Euros sparen. 

Ah ich hab noch was 
Es gibt aber noch Leute wie einen Kumpel von mir der nicht warten kann dafür auch gerne was dazu zahlt, wenns nicht zu viel ist.
Dann kauft man sich auch einen sehr überteuerten PC im Mediamarkt und hat nachher 
1. einen Plastikbomber und 
2. eine M.2 SSD mit 60GB und wundert sich nach nem Monat dass immder die Meldung kommt dass die Platte voll sei


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

Ich habe mit meinen örtlichen PC Händler nur positive Erfahrungen.  Bis jetzt wurde immer alles ordentlich zusammengebaut. Wenn mal was nicht funktioniert hat wurde schnell der Fehler behoben. Einzig die HW PReise aus dem Internet können die natürlich nicht machen weil in ganz anderen Mengen eingekauft wird und die auch noch überleben wollen. Aber man kommt mir immer entgegen.
Die Zusammenstellungen der Komplett PCs könnten besser sein, aber schlecht sind sie nicht.
Ich mache das grundsätzlich so: wenn ein Verwandter, Freund, Kollege, Bekannter etc einen PC kaufen will (und nicht selber zusammenbaut) mache ich eine Zusammenstellung fertig und gehe  in das Geschäft. Dann sage ich denen was bestellt werden soll. Die bestellen das und bauen den PC zusammen. Dann versuche ich  den Preis zu drücken, was oft gelingt.  So hat man alles aus einer Hand, volle Gewährleistung/Garantie und Vorort Service.
Von den PReisen sind sie gegenüber anderen PC Geschäften auch echt fair. Nehmen 50 Euro für Zusammenbau (einschließlich Softwareinstallation+Tests). In anderen PC Geschäften bezahlt man das dreifache. Bin da seit über 10 Jahren Kunde. Und da bleibe ich auch.


----------



## rammstein_72 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

Also die erste Config ist ja echt das letzte.

Wir haben bei uns einen Media Markt, bei dem eine Abiturientin für ihr Studium demnächst einen Laptop benötigte. Office, Internet, Musik und Gaming wie Tomb Raider war der Zweck. Da ich die Diskussion  zwischen Tochter und Eltern mit bekam, dachte ich na hilfste mal. Ich schlug vor, im Internet in diversen Foren (u.a. hier) sich beraten und sich nicht von Sachen wie "I7" oder "ultra Gaming" in solchen Läden beeindrucken zu lassen. Es sollte auf eine ausgewogene Config geachtet werden (Beispiele zeigte ich im Internet aufm Handy).

Dann kam der Verkäufer hinzu. Da sie den Laptop unbedingt hier kaufen wollte, habe ich den am besten Laptop in der Preisregion empfohlen. Einen I5 mit einer GTX850m GDDR5. Der Verkäufer jedoch: Mit einem I7 kann man viel besser zocken. Ich sagte das kommt aufs Spiel an aber bei der Leistung und dem Einsatz limitiert meistens die Graka. Er fing natürlich an Beispiele zu nennen die völlig Banane waren. Dann kam er an, zwischen GT 840m und GT 850m sei kaum ein Unterschied (schlechter als meine 2 Jahre alte GTX 660m und nur GDDR3 - Ram) aber betonte immer wieder der I7 sei wichtig. 

Einziger Nachteil beim kleineren war die geringere Auflösung, aber grade beim Zocken bleibt die Graka so etwas länger frisch. Ich belegte das auch wieder mit Internettests. Der mit den I7 war übrigens teurer. Wie sie sich entschieden haben, keine Ahnung. Sie wollten drüber nachdenken. Ist aber schon ne Weile her.

Trotz Internet wird es immer wieder genügend Leute geben, die über den Tisch gezogen werden. Macht mich zwar auch echt wütend aber was will man machen.


----------



## Amon (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

Gerade bei Blödmarkt und Konsorten rennen nur Flachzangen rum die keine Ahnung haben. Müssen sie aber auch nicht weil die nur verkaufen sollen und natürlich da dann nur das teuerste. Das beste was ich mal mitbekommen habe war der Spruch je mehr RAM sie haben desto schneller wird die CPU. Hab dann natürlich mal probiert meine CPU durch RAM zu beschleunigen, hat aber nicht funktioniert. 

Bei den kleinen Läden kann man aber auch durchaus Glück haben und auf kompetente Leute treffen. Dass die de Preise dir man im Netz bekommt nicht gehen können sollte klar sein aber für guten Service zahle ich auch gerne mal drauf.


----------



## RavionHD (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

Genau deshalb sollte man sich bei solchen Sachen im Forum helfen lassen.


----------



## Nazzy (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

Die Erfahrungen musste ich früher leider auch machen, dass sie einem alte Hardware zuerst andrehen, da diese halt " raus" muss. Ich würde jedem empfehlen, mehrere kleine Händler auszuprobieren. Es gibt auch "Juwelen" darunter, die wirklich Ahnung haben. 
Und am besten alles genau absprechen und sich nicht iwas aufschwatzen lassen. 
Wer sich im Zeitlalter des Internets immernoch "Schund" andrehen lässt, ist selber Schuld 

Edit : 

mir wurde damals für 800 Euro ein Rechner zusammengestellt, dass war so gegen 2000 herum. Ich hatte ihm die Hardware genannt, die ich haben wollte und er gab mir sein Okay. 
Als ich dann endlich den Rechner bekam und munter " zocken" wollte, bemerkte ich schnell, dass es ruckelte....
da hat er mir wirklich eine Radeon 9200 eingebaut, obwohl ich eine 9700er haben wollte :c
Als ich  dann dort anrief, sagte er mir, dass keine 9700er im Budget drin gewesen wäre. Das konnte er mir ja nicht in den 30 Tagen  sagen, wo ich gewartet habe ? ( war damals Schüler, und hatte im Grunde nur in den Ferien Zeit zum zocken  )

Es gibt hier in der Umgebung auch noch viele Läden, die uralte, verstaube PC Spiele anbieten für 50 Euro aufwärts...


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

Das ist mir zum Glück nicht passiert. Mein erster Rechner war ein Prozessor mit 133 Mhz vom Ottoversand. Selber ausgesucht, um Command and Conquer spielen zu können. Meinen zweiten bekam ich von einem Bekannten zu einem günstigen Preis. Meinen dritten ebenfalls. Meinen vierten kaufte ich bei Saturn (natürlich hatte ich zuviel bezahlt, aber bei diesen Läden zahlt man nun mal mehr, da sie Verkaufsfläche haben und nicht aus dem Lager verkaufen wie Internetshops). Meinen fünften Rechner stellte und baute ich mir dann selber zusammen und kaufte über Preisvergleiche im Netz. Tja, so wars bei mir. Allerdings hat man mich mal bei Lautsprecherboxen übelst beschissen. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## Nazzy (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

haha, Ottoversand 

gibt es eigentlich noch die "beliebten" Aldi Rechner , welche eigentlich auch garnicht so schlecht waren ?


----------



## T-Drive (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

Das ist nicht nur in dieser Branche üblich, dass den Unwissenden  erstmal versucht wird die Ladenhüter/Lagerware zu verkaufen. In den heutigen Zeiten der Gewinnmaximierung hat dieses Verhalten extrem zugenommen und mancher Verkäufer, egal ob Baumarkt, PC-Laden oder anderswo, wird schnell ungemütlich wenn man genau weiss was man haben will und er es nicht im Programm hat oder nicht verkaufen kann/will weil die Marge zu gering ist.
Schon genug Diskussionen gehabt.

Es gibt noch Ausnahmen, aber diese Perlen wollen erstmal gefunden werden.

Im Fachhandel ist es noch nicht so gravierend, aber diese Händler haben auch ihre festen Handelsbeziehungen. Was sie nicht im Programm haben geht halt nicht, oder als Sonderbestellung, dementsprechend teurer.

Aldi hat immer mal wieder PC oder Laptops im Angebot, aber nix für Zocker


----------



## Mottekus (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

Ab und an schlender ich gerne mal durch Saturn und MediaMarkt und hör mir den Mist an der da von den meisten Verkäufern geredet wird. An sich interessiert es mich auch was für Hardware denn so zu welchen Preisen in deren Fertig-PC´s eingebaut ist. Das amüsiert schon sehr.

Leider gibt es ja auch immer wieder gut betuchte, beratungsresistente Menschen die der Meinung sind der Verkäufer MUSS zwangsläufig mehr Ahnung haben als jemand der ihm nen gut gemeinten Tipp gibt. Gut, jedem das seine. Was mich allerdings einmal wirklich sauer gemacht hat war folgende Situation:

Ein älterer Herr (Rentner) der wirklich danach aussah als hätte er sein Leben mehr mit Arbeit etc. verlebt als gelebt und nicht im entferntesten danach ausgesehen hat als wäre er sehr gut betucht (ja ich weiß, man soll sich nicht vom Äußerlichkeiten täuschen lassen ) fragte einen MediaMarkt-Verkäufer nach einem PC mit dem er mal das Internet ausprobieren könnte.  Der besagte Verkäufer hatte selbstverständlich das richtige Gerät da und die passende Peripherie (inklusive Scanner, Drucker etc) das Leistungsstark genug ist um das Internet ausreichend schnell zu nutzen. Das würde insgesamt NUR 2100 € kosten. Und mit diesem PC können sie sogar schon mkv-Dateien benutzen!!!

Und hier sind wir an dem Punkt angelangt an dem mir tatsächlich der Arsch geplatzt ist vor Wut! Nach ein paar  wirklich unschönen Worten an den Verkäufer habe ich mir den alten Mann geschnappt und ihm erklärt das er bitte jemanden aus seiner Familie suchen soll der etwas Ahnung von PC´s hat. Dieser solle dann in diversen Foren (ja pcgh weiterempfohlen xD) nach einem vernünftigen Setup fragen. 

Was letztendlich aus der Geschichte dann geworden ist weiß ich natürlich nicht. Ich finde auch als Verkäufer habe ich eine gewisse Pflicht meinem Kunden gegenüber. Kunde ist schließlich König und nicht die Kohle die ich aus der Person ziehen kann. Natürlich sind sie profitorientiert, aber man sollte doch echt etwas Menschlichkeit walten lassen!


----------



## shootme55 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

Eure Erfahrungen decken sich mit meinen, nur bei mir warens große, kleine und angeblich Gute auch dabei. Möchte nur anmerken, jeder der "Spezialisten" war ein anderer, das war keine zwei mal der selbe!

Hatte einen 1400er Thunderbird mit MSI K7T 133A Board gekauft. Bekanntes Problem war dass manche dieser Boards die 133MHz FSB nicht schafften. Hab also das Board zurückgebracht zu einem sehr bekannten österreichischen PC-Händler, der zwischenzeitlich schon insolvent war und damals noch ein blaues Logo und nur einen Shop in Wien hatte.
Lt. deren Aussage ist das Board ok. Hab dann den ganzen PC zurückgebracht. Konnte eine Tirade über mich ergehen lassen was ich alles falsch zusammengebaut habe und zahle 150 Schilling. Nehme den Rechner wieder mit nach Hause. Er läuft mit 100MHz FSB (also 1050MHz) und stürzt nach 10 Minuten ab. Bringe ihn nochmal hin. Zahle 150 Schilling für Reperatur weil ich angeblich was falsch herumgeschraubt habe (hab nix gemacht), fahr nachhause, PC läuft. Schraub den Deckel auf, steckt ein anderes Board drinnen. Ja damals war ich noch 15 Jahre und hab mir schnell was einreden lassen. :/

Komme zu einem Bekannten weil sein neuer PC nicht läuft. Er hat den alten zum "Spezialisten" gebracht und der war nicht mehr zu reparieren(Athlon XP), deswegen hat er ihm gleich einen neuen um 400 Euro verkauft (Celeron775) und den alten "fachgerecht entsorgt". Schau den PC an, mach den Seitendeckel auf. Kein Laufwerk angeschraubt, Stecker sind abgefallen. Alles verschraubt, Stecker drauf, PC läuft. Fahren zum "Spezialisten" um ihn darauf hinzuweisen, steht der "nicht reperaturfähige" Rechner in der Auslage zum Verkauf, gebraucht 150 Euro. 

Kumpel hat ein Ingenieurbüro, arbeitet freiberuflich für einen sehr großen Autokonzern in der Entwicklung von Automatikgetrieben. Ist auf ein bestimmtes CAD-Programm angewiesen das mit seiner Lizenz nur unter XP läuft. Fährt zum "Spezialisten". Der sagt ihm er könne ihm nur ein Notebook mit Windows Vista verkaufen und dazu eine XP-Lizenz und das draufspielen, aber er garantiert nicht dass es funktioniert. Hab ihm ein HP ProBook empfohlen, da die mit XP kaufbar waren. Hat dann bei dem "Spezialisten" das ProBook bestellt, weil er schnell einen Kundendienst braucht wenn was is. Das Teil hat statt 1500 im Netz dann 2100 gekostet.

Gehe in Saturn zum DVD stöbern. Sehe einen Jungen der beim Verkäufer steht und sagt er wolle seinen Computer aufrüsten. Ohne Nachfragen geht der Verkäufer zum Regal und sagt "Das ist genau was du brauchst" und drückt ihm einen Boxed-Pentium 4 in die Hand. Ich frag ich den Burschen was er für einen PC hat, sagt er "einen grauen Acer Laptop...

Unser erster PC zuhaus war ein Pentium 133 vom Fachgeschäft. Meine Schwester hat den damals über Ihre Firma besorgt, und der war wirklich gut konfiguriert für damals. Jedenfalls war aber kein Grafiktreiber installiert. Alles halb so schlimm, außer sich der kleine Junge mit den Einstellungen spielt und die Auflösung verstellt und dann der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt. Im abgesicherten Modus lief er ja noch. Damals wusst ich ja nichtmal was ein abgesicherter Modus ist. Wurscht, auf jeden Fall kam der Spezialist vom Fachgeschäft und meinte nur, ich hab da so viel verstellt, da kann man nur Windows neu installieren, das kostet 1000 Schilling. Wir habens damals dann auch bezahlt, hatte ja keiner Ahnung davon, und Internet gabs praktisch noch nicht. Das Windows war natürlich eine Raubkopie, Rechnung gabs auch keine. 

Kurz bevor ich in die Firma gekommen bin hat mein Chef neue Rechner gekauft. Alle 3 Rechner gleich. Einer davon als "Fileserver", die anderen 2 zum arbeiten. Bestanden aus Core2Quad 8200, 4GB Ram, GTX 260, 1000GB Festplatte und einem 850W Antec Netzteil. 

Kumpel vom Musikverein fragt mich was er seiner Tochter für ein Notebook kaufen soll. Sie machte die selbe technische Schule wie ich. Hab ihm ein günstiges genannt, weil für ein bissl AutoCad in 2D zeichnen braucht man nicht viel. Die Rechner im EDV-Saal hatten damals (2003) eine Radeon 7500 mit 32MB. Ruft bei Dell an, der Verkäufter schwatzt ihm ein 3000 Euro teures Notebook mit Quaddro-Karte auf, weil für CAD ist es das Mindeste. 

Fahr zu einem Kumpel: Der Elektriker hat ihm das Netzwerk in der Wohnung gemacht, aber es funktioniert nicht. Jede Dose angekrimpt, aber die Farbkodierung nicht beachtet sondern irgendwie gemacht.

Kabelmann kommt zu mir um von Kabelfernsehen auf Internet umzubauen. Hatte 2 Wochen vorher den Elektriker bei mir mit neuem Signalverstärkereinbau usw. weil der Fernseher nicht lief. Hat ein Schweinegeld gekostet. Kabelmann zieht ohne Werkzeug am Signalverstärker an, hat den Verstärker mit Verteilern und Kupplungen in der Hand. Verpresst auf allen Kabeln neue Kupplungen, schließt sie zusammen. Fernseher und Internet funktionieren perfekt, neuer Signalverstärker zu verschenken. Alten wieder eingebaut, der neue war zu stark.

Ich könnt hier ewig so weiter machen


----------



## chewara (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Es gibt noch Ausnahmen, aber diese Perlen wollen erstmal gefunden werden.



ist ein wenig OT aber... weiß jemand ob es in Berlin noch so richtige PC-Hardware Fachgeschäfte gibt? so Läden in denen Gehäuse, Grafikkarten, Mainboards etc vor Ort zu begutachten und zu kaufen sind?


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*



Mottekus schrieb:


> Ab und an schlender ich gerne mal durch Saturn und MediaMarkt und hör mir den Mist an der da von den meisten Verkäufern geredet wird. An sich interessiert es mich auch was für Hardware denn so zu welchen Preisen in deren Fertig-PC´s eingebaut ist. Das amüsiert schon sehr.


Saturn und Mediamarkt kann man natürlich nicht mit richtigen PC-Fachgeschäften vergleichen, wobei es auch da schwarze Schafe gibt.


----------



## Mottekus (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Saturn und Mediamarkt kann man natürlich nicht mit richtigen PC-Fachgeschäften vergleichen, wobei es auch da schwarze Schafe gibt.



da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Ich wollte Fachgeschäfte auch damit nicht vergleichen. Allerdings war das für mich ein prägendes Ereignis und ich wollte das mal kundtun. Habe auch bei mir in der Gegend ein paar Geschäfte abgeklappert aber deren Sortiment ist leider nicht das was mir zusagt. Und bei Bestellungen ist der Aufpreis bei denen teilweise viel zu groß gewesen als das ich auf Käufe per Internet verzichten wollen würde.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

Ich habe schon einige Fachhändler gesehen wo das größere " Gehirn " in der Kasse verbaut war. Es ist eben leider nicht jeder Verkäufer mit Leidenschaft zum Beruf gesegnet und mitunter wird man ja auch mal in Bereiche vergattert wo wenig Fachwissen vorhanden ist.
Die Weisheit von 1km Feldweg erreichte allerdings mal eine Flachzange von einem Freenet - Servicetechniker.


----------



## Leob12 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

Mein erster richtiger "Gaming"-Rechner hat damals 799€ gekostet und da war ein Q6600 von Intel drinnen, mit einer Nvidia 8600GS. Da hatte ich aber Glück das ich einen Verkäufer bei MediaMarkt gefunden habe, der sich selbst etwas mit PCs beschäftigt hat. Wärs nach einem anderen Verkäufer gegangen, hätte ich einen 600€ "Gaming"-Rechner bekommen, der richtig viel Power hatte^^ 

Ich bin jetzt kein Freund von MM und Co, und die Fertig-PCs sind mies. Aber hin und wieder gibts doch Verkäufer, die sich auskennen. Bin bisher 3x bei Druckern gut beraten worden.


----------



## gorgeous188 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*



rackcity schrieb:


> was aufm lager ist, muss raus



Was aber leider auch völlig normal ist. Ein E9 statt einem E10 ist da noch ein harmloses Beispiel.



rackcity schrieb:


> ich bin rein, als kompletter "unwissender"


Ich für meinen Teil mache es immer anders herum: ich lasse die Jungs genau spüren, dass ich ganz genau weiß, was ich will. Der Spaß, und dass ich die Hardware gleich mitnehmen kann, ist mir dann auch mal 10eur Aufpreis wert.


----------



## Ash1983 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

Leider überall dasselbe. Die Antwort des hiesigen Händlers auf die Frage, wieso er ausschließlich LC-Power-Netzteile verkauft: Da hat er die wenigstens Rückläufer. Er bestellt mir das Wunsch-Netzteil zwar, das dauert aber 2 Tage und kostet 20 Euro mehr als im Internet, da stellt sich die Frage doch, wieso ich überhaupt dort kaufen sollte. Dasselbe gilt im Grunde für alles: er hat - verständlicherweise - nicht von sämtlichen Herstellern Exemplare auf Lager, die Anlieferung dauert länger und ich zahle mehr -  finde ich nicht besonders attraktiv.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*



chewara schrieb:


> ist ein wenig OT aber... weiß jemand ob es in Berlin noch so richtige PC-Hardware Fachgeschäfte gibt? so Läden in denen Gehäuse, Grafikkarten, Mainboards etc vor Ort zu begutachten und zu kaufen sind?



Würde mal Caseking sagen


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich habe schon einige Fachhändler gesehen wo das größere " Gehirn " in der Kasse verbaut war. Es ist eben leider nicht jeder Verkäufer mit Leidenschaft zum Beruf gesegnet und mitunter wird man ja auch mal in Bereiche vergattert wo wenig Fachwissen vorhanden ist.
> Die Weisheit von 1km Feldweg erreichte allerdings mal eine Flachzange von einem Freenet - Servicetechniker.



Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass die PC Läden alle sehr starke Konkurrenz in Form der Online Händler haben.
Wenn die also die Möglichkeit sehen, an einem Kunden mehr zu verdienen als gewöhnlich, weil sich der Kunde nicht auskennt, dann versuchen sie das.
Ist zwar irgendwo mies aber so ist das Geschäft nun mal.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass die PC Läden alle sehr starke Konkurrenz in Form der Online Händler haben.
> Wenn die also die Möglichkeit sehen, an einem Kunden mehr zu verdienen als gewöhnlich, weil sich der Kunde nicht auskennt, dann versuchen sie das.
> Ist zwar irgendwo mies aber so ist das Geschäft nun mal.


Kann ich absolut bestätigen.

Hatte vor relativ langer Zeit (gut 8 Jahre) mal ein Praktikum in einem PC-Geschäft gemacht. Da kam mal ein Kunde, der mit der gelieferten Qualität eines für ihn zusammengestellten Rechners unzufrieden war und deswegen mindestens einen Preisnachlass verlangt hatte. Dann hat es der Chef doch tatsächlich geschafft, dem Kunden am Ende noch 50€ mehr dafür abzuknöpfen.

Unfassbar, hab' mich hinterher schlapp gelacht.


----------



## Watertouch (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

Oh man wenn man all diese Geschichten hört möchte man am liebsten direkt ein richtiges Fachgeschäft eröffnen um der Betrügerei an den zumeist unwissenden Kunden ein Ende zu setzen.


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

Und nach einem halben Jahr machst du das entweder genauso oder bist Pleite gegangen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass die PC Läden alle sehr starke Konkurrenz in Form der Online Händler haben.
> Wenn die also die Möglichkeit sehen, an einem Kunden mehr zu verdienen als gewöhnlich, weil sich der Kunde nicht auskennt, dann versuchen sie das.
> Ist zwar irgendwo mies aber so ist das Geschäft nun mal.


Das Wort Kasse war nicht auf das Geld bezogen sondern auf den verbauten Microchip ( Prozzi, auch Gehirn genannt ).
Das wenn die einen Ahnungslosen vor sich haben es sich auch vergüten lassen da stimme ich aber zu. Das passiert ja in allen Lebenslagen, und die letzte Bastion der Kundenservice ist ja mittlerweile auch gefallen. Ich kaufe nur im lokalen Handel wenn es vom Preis passt und ich es schnell brauche.


----------



## Leob12 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass die PC Läden alle sehr starke Konkurrenz in Form der Online Händler haben.
> Wenn die also die Möglichkeit sehen, an einem Kunden mehr zu verdienen als gewöhnlich, weil sich der Kunde nicht auskennt, dann versuchen sie das.
> Ist zwar irgendwo mies aber so ist das Geschäft nun mal.



Ja, ist doch überall so, in allen Bereichen in denen ein Produkt verkauft wird bzw ein gewisser Umsatz erzielt werden muss. 
Außerdem muss man unterscheiden: Verkauft der Verkäufer wirklich Müll, oder verkauft er einfach nur mehr als nötig bzw zieht er dem Kunden mehr Geld als nötig aus der Tasche. Bsp: Gaming-Rechner für den Sohnemann der nur CS spielt --> i7 + 16 GB Ram + GTX 980 + 750W NT. Ist jetzt ja kein schlechter PC deswegen, nur liefert er halt weit mehr Leistung als eigentlich benötigt wird^^
Wenn nun ein Q6600 + R7 250 als Gaming-Maschine angepriesen wird (nur ein Beispiel^^), dann grenzt das für mich schon an Betrug.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

Die Welt ist böse und besteht selten aus Altruisten. Beratungen von "Fachhändlern" sind in der Regel immer für die Katz. Wer darauf hört ist selber schuld. 
Denke nur an Loriot und das Kaufen eines Anzugs. Entweder kennt man die Materie oder man hat Freunde, die sich damit auskennen. Bei Conrad um die
Ecke lauschte ich neulich einem "Beratungsgespräch" mit zwei Rentnern, die einen Spielerechner für den Enkel wollten. Oh, oh, ich habe den Beiden dann
auf dem Weg zur Kasse geraten, den Rechner wieder hinzustellen und habe ihnen auf den vorhandenen einen durchaus sinnvollen gezeigt. 

Empfehlung zwei und drei im Beispiel oden waren relativ taugliche Systeme, einzig Händler ein hat richtigen Bockmist gemacht. Ich kann mich über meinen 
PC-Laden um dieEcke nicht aufregen. Den gibt es seit 25 Jahren und die Preise sind fair, Reklamationen proplemlos und die Beratung erträglich gut. Im 
allgemeinen ist es nicht teurer, als beim billigsten Geizhälser plus Versand zu kaufen. Darum kaufe ich auch im Netz so wenig wie möglich.
MC Computer


----------



## Olstyle (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*



chewara schrieb:


> ist ein wenig OT aber... weiß jemand ob es in Berlin noch so richtige PC-Hardware Fachgeschäfte gibt? so Läden in denen Gehäuse, Grafikkarten, Mainboards etc vor Ort zu begutachten und zu kaufen sind?


Wie schon erwähnt ist Berlin die Heimat von Caseking.

Ansonsten haben unter anderem Atelco und Arlt auch Ladengeschäfte(ersterer bestimmt auch in Berlin, letzterer eher in Süddeutschland). Da da große Versender hinter hängen haben die nicht die typischen Lagerprobleme anderer Händler.

Bei uns in der Stadt gibt es einen vernünftigen PC Laden und x Bastler. Ersterer ist gerade bei Netzwerktechnik richtig gut(und auch sonst sind die Beratungen die man so mithört nicht zuu daneben), die Anderen sind die typischen LC Power Verkäufer(bzw. Haben jetzt gewechselt weil LC Power zu teuer geworden ist) mit Halbwissen die aber von sich selbst denken dass sie es viel besser machen als der "Große".


----------



## rammstein_72 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

Ich war neulich im Saturn Mäuse probieren. 

Als ich mit meinen Erledigungen fertig war, dachte ich mir, probierste mal ebenfalls den Unwissenden zu spielen wie @TE.

Ich ging zur Laptopabteilung und tat so, als würde ich mich für ein Notebook interessieren. Ich fragte den Verkäufer, was er mir denn so zum Zocken empfehlen würde. Ich zeigt mein Interesse auf ein Acer-Notebook mit GTX960m +I7 2-Kerner. Preis: ca.1100€. (bestes Modell zum Spielen was sie hatten) Da sagte er mir, das dieser Chip nicht gut fürs Gaming geeignet wäre da auf dem Preisschild kein "GTX" steht. Nun gut dachte ich und fragte weiter. Da zeigte er auf ein Notebook mit QuadCore mit einer deutlich schlechteren GTX850m (mit vermutlich GDDR3) für 200€ mehr. Da auf dem Preisschild GTX steht sagte er mir das wäre was für mich und der Grakachip wäre viel schneller. 

Fairerweise gab selbst er zu, dass man nicht alles damit auf Max. zocken kann aber das wäre die Krönung gewesen. Ob das reine Unwissenheit war oder Absicht k.A. aber ist mal wieder ein Beispiel. Als ich mit der Sprache etwas deutlicher wurde, wusste er laut seinem Gesichtsausdruck bescheid und widmete sich einen anderen Kunden zu. Vorher verkaufte er 2 Leuten ein einfaches Office-Notebook mit nur 1 Jahr Garantie mit teurer Kühlunterlage. Wenn sie kurz allein gewese wären, wäre ich sehr gerne dazwischen gegangen.


----------



## Amon (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

Die Leute bei Saturn, Blödmarkt und Co sollen auch keine Ahnung haben, die sollen verkaufen.


----------



## joneskey98 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

Was meinem Bruder als "hochleistungs CAD Laptop" verkauft wurde ist auch ne Frechheit:
Jahr kann ich nicht genau sagen aber damals gab es schon 2 oder 3 Generation Core I
900€ für:
Core I5 M460
2Gb DDR 3 Ram
250GB 5400RPM HDD
Nvidia Geforce GTX 325M

Die Tastatur und der Sound ist gut... Aber den Rest kann man in die Tonne treten. 

Das Teil hat gott sei dank noch nie ein CAD Programm gesehen, sonst wäre vormutlich direkt etwas in die Luft geflogen.

Und der Service: Ohhh Gott!!!
Wlan Schalter an der Seite kaputt...Eingeschickt... Erstmal einen neues Wlan Modul eingebaut und gewundert, warum bei uns Zuhause wieder kein Wlan war. Eingeschickt... Schalter repariert... Nach 2 Monaten gleicher Defekt... Eingeschickt... gut funktioniert wieder... 
Bemerkenswert ist, das das Gerät nach jeder Reperatur langsamer wurde... Kein wunder, wenn jeder bei der Reperatur immer mehr müll installiert. 
Wie man dann knappe 5 Minuten auf einen Mauszeiger warten musste, wurde das Teil wieder zum zuständigen Verkäufer gekarrt. Zurückgekommen ist er mit einem installierten CCleaner und einer Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop "Beseitgen sie Müll schnell und kostenlos"... Ja und wohin führt dieser. Zu einer Internetseite, bei der man ein Programm bekommt, das noch mehr adware installieren will als es beseitigt. 
Ich hab die Nase voll von dem Fertigrotz... Die Stunden, die ich an dem Laptop zum Entmüllen und reparieren verbracht hab waren anscheinend im viel zu hohen Preis schon einberechnet. 
Alles muss man selber machen...


----------



## Gripschi (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

Ich hatte mal nach mechas gefragt 

Egal.

Unser 2. Pc im Haus war ein Fertig Rechner von HP aus dem saturn.
In 2 Jahren Garantie etwa 15* eingeschickt 

Am Ende hatten wir einen neuen Rechner.
Wurde Stück f. Stück ausgetauscht.
Am Anfang cd laufwerk, am Ende ein DVD Brenner als Beisspiel.

Danach lief er aber bis zum Schluss 

Mein Händler vor Ort ist bissel grumelig, hat aber teils gute Preise.
War sorgar nett genug mir einen Adapter f. meine 6950 zu bauen wegen Lüftern zum befeueren.


----------



## hardwaerevreag (14. August 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

Ja, wenn dus nicht besser wissen würdest, wärst du verloren. Ich überlege dann immer, wie ich mich wohl in Bereichen schlage, wo ich gar keine Ahnung habe. Und von denen gibt es ja "traditionell" deutlich mehr als davon, womit man sich beschäftigt.


----------



## cryon1c (14. August 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

Ich hab mit meinem PC-Laden um die Ecke hervorragende Erfahrungen gemacht.
Das System aus der Sig ist zu 70% dort gekauft. War übrigens alles auf Lager und das in recht kleinen Stadt. 
Der erste PC wurde bei denen noch als zusammengebautes System gekauft und hat mir treu 3 Jahre gedient.
Seit dem nur Einzelteile. Einzig bei WaKü-Teilen und seltenen Sachen wie die LED-Streifen für mein Phanteks Enthoo Luxe können sie nicht viel machen - einiges bestellbar, einiges gar nicht beim Lieferanten gelistet. 
RMA und Support - immer gut. Einige der Verkäufer dort zähle ich zu den besten Leuten die in dieser Stadt (aus der ich schon weg bin) noch übrig geblieben sind. Alle besitzen sie OC-Systeme zuhause, kennen sich auch mit WaKü aus und drehen einem keinen Schrott an, es sei denn man besteht darauf das billigste zu kriegen was überhaupt verfügbar ist. Dazu versandkostenfrei ab 50€, nie benutzt, aber nice to have.
Preis ist natürlich nicht mit Caseking or Geizhals zu vergleichen, man zahlt im Schnitt 5% mehr als online machbar wäre. Ist einem bei Kleinigkeiten egal oder wenn man was direkt mitnehmen will - 15min und einbauen ist einem halt auch was wert.
War da Stammkunde seit gut 7 Jahren und werde weiterhin da bestellen, weil hier in der Stadt nicht mehr so viel existiert.

kA wo ihr die Abzocker findet. Im Blödmarkt ists ja klar, aber jeder PC-Laden hat doch Fachleute - Deppen haben da nix zu suchen. Und sie haben auch keinen Bedarf an "Lager leerräumen" oder grottigen Zusammenstellungen - das geht nach hinten los weil die Kunden danach nicht mehr hingehen.


----------



## S754 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

Kleine Computerfachläden habe ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr gesehen - im ganzen Land kein einziges.

Nur dieser deppate, überteuerte Blödmarkt.


----------



## cryon1c (14. August 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*



S754 schrieb:


> Kleine Computerfachläden habe ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr gesehen - im ganzen Land kein einziges.
> 
> Nur dieser deppate, überteuerte Blödmarkt.



Dann guggste nicht richtig. In jeder halbwegs vernünftigen Stadt gibt es mindestens einen. Und wenn du auf nem Dorf wohnst wo 1500 Kühe und 250 Menschen rumlaufen, ist es kein Wunder wenn da nix ist 
Generell sind die PC-Läden sehr sehr gut, auch das Personal dort ist alles andere als blöd. Nur die Preise sind etwas höher - sie müssen von irgendwas leben. Wenn jeder online bestellt, gibts die Läden bald nicht mehr.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. August 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Nur die Preise sind etwas höher - sie müssen von irgendwas leben. Wenn jeder online bestellt, gibts die Läden bald nicht mehr.



Die leben aber in aller Regel nicht von der verkauften Hardware, sondern vom Service. Den kleinen PC-Laden der noch, trotz der teils deutlich höherer Preise, vom Verkauf der Hardware leben kann muss mir ansonsten mal einer zeigen, Gewinnmarge für verkaufte Hardware liegt nämlich im Schnitt grade einmal bei 8-11%.
Also selbst wen ein Laden eine Referenz GTX 980 für 560 Euro anbietet verdient er bei 10% Marge grade einmal 56 Euro an der Karte und so oft gehen solche Karten da meist nicht über die Ladentheke. 
Die meisten Kunden kaufen ehr was im Bereich einer GTX 960, GTX 950, oder noch kleiner.

Service hingegen ist das wo das Geld gemacht wird, da zahlst bei einem kleinen Laden schon mal schnell 25 Euro nur für eine Fehleranalyse, bei Laptops oft schon 50 Euro, Virenentfernung bist schnell bei 50 Euro, Datenrettung je nach Umfang schnell mal bei mindestens 100 Euro, Zusammenbau für eine PC bist auch schnell mal mit 25 - 50 Euro dabei, usw. 
Entsprechend gehört zum Kundenstamm dann meist auch ehr Menschen im mittleren Alter (40+), oft auch Studenten und besonders alte Leute (60+).



cryon1c schrieb:


> Generell sind die PC-Läden sehr sehr gut, auch das Personal dort ist alles andere als blöd.



Das schon wieder so unendlich verallgemeinert...
Natürlich gibt es kleine Läden die sehr gutes Personal haben die ein fundiertes Wissen besitzen, sich um die Kunden bemühen und gewissenhaft arbeiten, genauso oft gibt es aber auch kleine Läden wo die Mitarbeiter ihre Kunden versuchen über den Tisch ziehen und ehr schlampig, oder gar deletantisch arbeiten.
Man kann einfach nirgends, nicht mal bei kleine Computergeschäften, automatisch erwarten einen kompetenteren und besseren Service zu bekommen als in einem  Media Markt, oder Saturn.

Am besten ist immer noch man kennt jemand im Freundeskreis oder in der Familie der Ahnung hat und bittet entweder ihn um Rat / Hilfe, oder fragt ob er einen kompetenten Laden in der Nähe kennt, oder bittet zumindest daraum einen mal zu begleiten wen man in einen PC-Laden will um zu schauen ob die dort auch fair und kompetent beraten wird.


----------



## Sparanus (14. August 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

Immer wenn ich versucht hab einen Verkäufer zu verarschen bin ich an kompetente Leute geraten u.a. auch im MM und Apple Store.^^

Aber in Handyläden, wenn man den ganzen Tag sowas verkauft sollte man sich doch irgendwie damit auskennen.


----------



## Tamien (31. August 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

Ach Mensch aber ihr vergleicht da auch Äpfel mit Birnen, so ein Mindfactory hat keine Angestellten, die im Laden stehen und dich beraten. Das einzige was die haben ist ein Lagerraum und eine Webseite, dafür - schaut man sich mal die Kostenverhältnisse an - sind die Kosten pro Produkt gar nicht so niedrig. Aber es wird halt in anderen Mengen eingekauft und es gibt ganz andere Kostenstrukturen.


----------



## joneskey98 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*



Tamien schrieb:


> Ach Mensch aber ihr vergleicht da auch Äpfel mit Birnen, so ein Mindfactory hat keine Angestellten, die im Laden stehen und dich beraten. Das einzige was die haben ist ein Lagerraum und eine Webseite, dafür - schaut man sich mal die Kostenverhältnisse an - sind die Kosten pro Produkt gar nicht so niedrig. Aber es wird halt in anderen Mengen eingekauft und es gibt ganz andere Kostenstrukturen.



Schon klar... Aber was manchmal an Service vorort geboten wird ist sehr mangelhaft. Habe momentan privat einen Vista Laptop frisch von einer 150€ verschnellerungs-kur zum Entmüllen... Alles was sich dort verschnellert hat ist vielleicht der Zuständige Mitarbeiter beim Geldzählen. Es gibt wirklich gute shops bei Uns in der Umgebung, aber auch sehr viele, die das Gegenteil dazu beweisen. 

Und das ist das, was mich persönlich ärgert. Oftmals wird viel Geld verlangt, für dienste, die ich selbst mit Hausmitteln besser und günstiger machen kann. Klar hat auch der "normale" Benutzer wenig Ahnung von sowas. 
Oftmals sind dann wege, wie PC-Optimizer oder ähnliche Software der Pfad, der das Problem aber auch nicht löst... Manchmal sogar im Gegenteil. 

Aber wenn ich dann den PC zu einem "Fachmarkt" bringe, erwarte ich mir für mein Geld doch einen gewissen Service. 
Und nicht das Installieren einer alten CCleaner version. Ich habe weder gegen die vermüllenden Normalbenutzer oder gegen die Leute was, die gegen Geld eine dem entgegenwirken. Aber die, die einfach so tun, als könnten sie das auch, und dafür auch noch geld verlangen, sollen doch so fair sein, und es einfach lassen.


----------



## Cartesius (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

Leider kann ich den berichteten Erfahrungen bzgl. MM und Saturn nur zustimmen. Aber ich muss auch gestehen, dass, wenn ich mal bei MM/Saturn bin, ich mir auch gerne die KomplettPCs anschaue und die Preise für die angebotene Hardware (i.d.R. GraKas) vergleiche. Da wundere ich mich jedes mal wieder über die Konfigurationen der PCs oder über die unverschämten Preise für separate Hardware. 

Beim PCkauf selbber bin ich bisher immer sehr gut gefahren. Meinen ersten PC, sowie die Hardware fürs erste Aufrüsten habe ich mir bei JE Computer zusammenstellen lassen. Gute Beratung und gescheite PC-Zusammenstellung. Eine Ladenkette die ich sehr empfeheln kann! Klar sinds nicht die presiwertesten, aber dieses wurde hier ja schon thematisiert. 
Dennoch habe ich mir die Hardware für meinen letzten PC als armer Student komplett im Internet bestellt und knapp 10% ggü JE Computers gespart.


----------



## LucaMng (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*



Cartesius schrieb:


> Leider kann ich den berichteten Erfahrungen bzgl. MM und Saturn nur zustimmen. Aber ich muss auch gestehen, dass, wenn ich mal bei MM/Saturn bin, ich mir auch gerne die KomplettPCs anschaue und die Preise für die angebotene Hardware (i.d.R. GraKas) vergleiche. Da wundere ich mich jedes mal wieder über die Konfigurationen der PCs oder über die unverschämten Preise für separate Hardware.



Da muss ich dir volkommen zustimmen die Konfigurationen bei Media Markt oder Saturn sind meisten nix halbes und nix ganzes.
Hauptsache i7  16 gb RAM und ne 4gb Grafikkarte da muss man ja zocken können  jaja is klar die  Grafikkarte war eine veraltete Gt640 und der PC war nicht gerade billig. Wann kapieren die eigentlich mal dass man mit vernünftig zusammengestellten Pcs mehr Geld verdienen kann, da man eine größere Zielgruppe anspricht.

Naja das problem wird wohl sein, dass sich viele Kunden sich noch nicht oder teils nur sehr wenig mit der Materie beschäftigt haben und man diese so über den Tisch ziehen kann...

Soweit meine Meinung hierzu ich bin ja immer noch für selbst zusammenstellen und bauen. Das ist garnicht so schwer wenn man sich ein wenig mit dem Thema beschäftigt hat und ist deutlich günstiger.


----------



## isnicable (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

Ich war vor ca. 1,5 Jahren das lezte mal in einem "richtigen" PC LAden ( MM, Saturn etc. gehören nicht dazu ^^ ). Den gibt es heute nicht mehr.  keine Pointe.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*



Tamien schrieb:


> Ach Mensch aber ihr vergleicht da auch Äpfel mit Birnen, so ein Mindfactory hat keine Angestellten, die im Laden stehen und dich beraten. Das einzige was die haben ist ein Lagerraum und eine Webseite, dafür - schaut man sich mal die Kostenverhältnisse an - sind die Kosten pro Produkt gar nicht so niedrig. Aber es wird halt in anderen Mengen eingekauft und es gibt ganz andere Kostenstrukturen.


Die Wette hättest du verloren. Die haben zwar keine Filialen aber am Stammsitz ein Ladenlokal wo es sogar Personal zu sehen gibt. Ist aber auch bei vielen anderen Anbietern so.
Beratung ist immer so eine Sache und man sollte sich im Vorfeld schon etwas damit befassen. Ansonsten passiert es doch das man etwas kauft was dem Verkäufer gefällt oder man mit einer Wollmütze den laden verlässt.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

Wenn du dich im Vorfeld mit der Thematik befasst, brauchst du keine Beratung mehr, dann kannst du das, was du willst, auch im Internet kaufen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

Würde ich noch nicht zwingend sagen, aber man könnte so eher jemanden entlarven der seine Ladenhüter anpreist


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

Na, dann kannst du auch zum PC Laden oder Media Markt um die Ecke gehen und denen was vorschwatzen und ihnen dann erklären, dass sie Unsinn verbreiten.
Bringt nur keinem was.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pc Läden in euerer Nähe - So wird man über den Tisch gezogen!*

Ihr müsst einfach nur in einem blauen Hemd im Saturn rumlaufen, dann labern die Kunden euch an


----------

